# Vermont Castings Intrepid II Catalytic Woodstove



## Lonicera (Dec 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if the catalyic system can be successfully removed from this woodstove?


----------



## Lars Bo Peep (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm also trying to repair my Intrepid's catalytic system, and wonder if you ever had luck with yours?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a two year old thread. I doubt you'll get a response from the original poster on this. 

Have you contacted the manufacturer?


----------



## okragirl (Aug 19, 2009)

*removing catalytic*



Lonicera said:


> Does anyone know if the catalyic system can be successfully removed from this woodstove?


 Ive beenlooking to buy a used vermont castings woodstove and would prefer non cat. but the catalyic type are for sale more often and chearper. I talked to one man who was burning his stove with it removed one removed and said it worked **** but who knows, it was for sale. I suppose you caould install another damper in the pipe. Or maybe you could drill a hole right thru it like they do with cars after the cat coverter goes bad. I would take it out and try burning without it . then see if you can drill a hole thru it or series of holes and reinstall it to see how that works then if that doesnt work id like to see if you can install a shelf in its place to hold a firebrick for the smoke and fire to burn against in its place like a flame deflector of perhaps make it out of steele. theres got to be some solution and if i buy this stove tomorrow ill sure be expirimentig with it. ill post my results as soon as i do.


----------



## ryoungnh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Might try to jury-rig Vermont Castings Interepid parts*

I'm told that the parts to fix the innards of my Vermont Castings Intrepid will cost way too much.

The exterior is great.
The interior cast iron is warped and eroded badly.
The foamy material that holds the catalytic converter is badly eroded, partially missing.
The catalytic converter is in good shape except that it bulges out so it wouldn't fit in the ofamy material if that material were there.

I'd like to find some way to fix the damper effect using gastket material and gasket cement or firebrick or some other material. Right now too much air goes under the part that holds the damper and up throught the eroded holes in the foamy material and in the gap created by the warping of the bottom of the piece that holds the damper.

It seems to me that these parts just weren't designed to run 24x7, so replacing them with factory new parts will only solve the problem for a few years.

-Robert


----------



## APPLEO (Dec 28, 2010)

hi. were you able to permanently remove the cat and refractory from this stove?

details?

thank you

appleo


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

APPLEO said:


> hi. were you able to permanently remove the cat and refractory from this stove?
> 
> details?
> 
> ...


 I doubt you are going to get a response to a post that was started almost 8 years ago and mostly answered by people with 1 post to their user name


----------

